# All my work for nothing



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a vacation rental and it has a chair in the master bedroom that was just asking for a pillow, so I knit a 3 cable red pillow that came out great. It took me several tries to get the seams perfect but I kept at it and it worked out well. I guess it turned out too well, because one of the guests that stayed at the house stole it. Really bummed me out. I was proud of it and thought it looked so good on that chair. Kinda afraid of making another one. At least I know my work was appreciated so much they had to have themselves.


----------



## Lois M Burns (Apr 19, 2011)

So Sorry! Some people just can't resist.


----------



## Airam13 (Apr 14, 2014)

Why don't you ask them if they packed it by mistake? They won't dare to come back for a visit.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

I guess you could say it's sort of a compliment. They obviously loved it. But what nasty people to steal from you. I hope they feel guilty every time they look at it.


----------



## momsbird (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear that, but, at least you know someone is enjoying it and loved your cushion. Make another and just put a regular store bought one in place of it when you have guests.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I would definitely contact them and ask them to send it back. That's stealing.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

What a thoughtless thing to do..covet anothers possessions, I guess you would be better off putting a cheaper store bought pillow/cushion there. In a way it's a compliment to you that someone else appreciated your hard work too..this person must have left their name on your register ..I would contact them and ask them if they inadvertingly took the pillow by mistake..they're the ones that have to live with their conscience every time they look at it...


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, what a lack of respect from the person who rented your place. I am totally in shock.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Well, it sounds like a very pretty pillow but I would be miffed to. Is there anyway you can contact the person who took it and ask if she knows what happened to it? You probably won't get it back, but at least she will know that you know.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

momsbird said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that, but, at least you know someone is enjoying it and loved your cushion. Make another and just put a regular store bought one in place of it when you have guests.


I agree. They will not think twice about taking it, because if they would, they wouldn't take it to begin with! If you want to, make yourself another one, and when guests come, put your 's away, and replace with a cheap store bought one.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I would question whether they appreciated your work or were just dirty thieving scum bags !


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Increase the rent and you might get a higher class of people who won't steal! Do you have a rental agent who could deal with it. If not, I would definitely contact them and just say--"goodness, I seem to be missing a hand knit pillow. I could have sworn it was there before your week at the house. Do you know anything about it???" That way you aren't accusing them and although you still might not get it back, you will have the satisfaction of letting them know you know.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry double post .Sorry to be so blunt in previous post but was how I felt !


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

I would send them a bill for the pillow, a fairly large one for the one of a kind, hand-made souvenir. Then give them the option of returning the pillow or paying the bill! At least that will give them something to think about!


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

That's terrible. If I knew for sure which renter did that, I would never rent to them again. Pillow last time....what's next?


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

So sorry to hear this - too bad a few people give the rest of us a bad name.
I found a lovely cabled cushion cover pattern which has no seams - knit in the round, let me know if you'd like me to give you the link.


----------



## cbyrd1 (Jan 16, 2014)

if you know the party that took it, you could deduct the cost from their security deposit (if they made one) or you could charge their credit card for $99 and call them about it and tell them you will credit their card as soon as the pillow is returned.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

prairiewmn said:


> I would send them a bill for the pillow, a fairly large one for the one of a kind, hand-made souvenir. Then give them the option of returning the pillow or paying the bill! At least that will give them something to think about!


 :thumbup: Great idea!


----------



## cbyrd1 (Jan 16, 2014)

if you know the party that took it, you could deduct the cost from their security deposit (if they made one) or you could charge their credit card for $99 and call them about it and tell them you will credit their card as soon as the pillow is returned.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

Since you know who took it, I would play dumb and ask if they packed it by mistake. They will know that you know, and maybe, just maybe, they will feel guilty enough that they will send it back. I would put them on my "do not rent to" list also..


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Get a security deposit from now on added to the rent to cover damages resulting from misuse of your property ..and stolen items. I guess you can't be too careful now-a-days when dealing with the public..


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Renee50 said:


> I have a vacation rental and it has a chair in the master bedroom that was just asking for a pillow, so I knit a 3 cable red pillow that came out great. It took me several tries to get the seams perfect but I kept at it and it worked out well. I guess it turned out too well, because one of the guests that stayed at the house stole it. Really bummed me out. I was proud of it and thought it looked so good on that chair. Kinda afraid of making another one. At least I know my work was appreciated so much they had to have themselves.


I was thinking of having our little cabin as a rental. Don't they give a security deposit? aren't they liable financially for the pillow missing? how does that go.....


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Same thing happened to us, the lovely things developed "walking feet." From then on, I supplied clean, but easily replaceable decorator items for our rental condo. So sorry it happened to you.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Well, it sounds like a very pretty pillow but I would be miffed to. Is there anyway you can contact the person who took it and ask if she knows what happened to it? You probably won't get it back, but at least she will know that you know.


That's stealing and you should contact either the party who rented it out for you, or the party themselves! I agree that they'll probably deny taking it, but might feel guilty each time they see it.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> I guess you could say it's sort of a compliment. They obviously loved it. But what nasty people to steal from you. I hope they feel guilty every time they look at it.


Well said. :thumbup:


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

I once went to an upscale hotel in a Michigan resort area and had some jewelry stolen from my room. I wanted to replace one piece that was hand crafted and the person who made it said she would have jewelry stolen from her and she felt that the thief would "gift" them to another person!


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

barbdpayne said:


> Increase the rent and you might get a higher class of people who won't steal! Do you have a rental agent who could deal with it. If not, I would definitely contact them and just say--"goodness, I seem to be missing a hand knit pillow. I could have sworn it was there before your week at the house. Do you know anything about it???" That way you aren't accusing them and although you still might not get it back, you will have the satisfaction of letting them know you know.


"Higher Class of People"...please...I've worked at a private estate who the owner let people stay at his private home and estate all the time. Sometimes they just "dropped in", as if they had been invited that night, week or weekend. The vast majority of those who stayed took towels, bed pillows, bath mats, tissues, bath tissue, soap, wash clothes, robes, one even took a bedspread and blanket!! Someone even helped themselves to his vast private book collection and wines! Not to mention the liquor. It was amazing how many of these 'higher class of people' treated his home worse than a hotel, only they stayed at this beautiful place FOR FREE!! FREE lodging, Free food, FREE booze! FREE recreational activities. 
Higher class my.....

OPPS....I got a bit carried away on that one didn't I...So, sorry.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

barbdpayne said:


> Increase the rent and you might get a higher class of people who won't steal! Do you have a rental agent who could deal with it. If not, I would definitely contact them and just say--"goodness, I seem to be missing a hand knit pillow. I could have sworn it was there before your week at the house. Do you know anything about it???" That way you aren't accusing them and although you still might not get it back, you will have the satisfaction of letting them know you know.


People are people if they steal they steal at any economic level. So called fancy guests are sometimes the worst, they feel it is owed them because of the prices. 
Put a price tag on everything and make it high. They will likely think it is not worth it and leave it. Free is wonderful , opening the purse strings, not so much.
If it were me and they paid by credit card, I would call and ask them if I should put the charge on their card or call the police! They certainly should answer that.
They will likely go on having light fingers but at least I would feel I tried to prevent the next people from getting robbed.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

jonibee said:


> Get a security deposit from now on added to the rent to cover damages resulting from misuse of your property ..and stolen items. I guess you can't be too careful now-a-days when dealing with the public..


That and a picture of the setting.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

prairiewmn said:


> I would send them a bill for the pillow, a fairly large one for the one of a kind, hand-made souvenir. Then give them the option of returning the pillow or paying the bill! At least that will give them something to think about!


I agree! The direct approach is best. Let them know they will not get away with stealing from you. And don't let them ever rent there again. You don't deserve to have thieves in your home! And you don't deserve to have your hard work taken with no thought whatsoever, other than just, "I like this, I'll just take it!" :thumbdown:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Circular Knitter said:


> "Higher Class of People"...please...I've worked at a private estate who the owner let people stay at his private home and estate all the time. Sometimes they just "dropped in", as if they had been invited that night, week or weekend. The vast majority of those who stayed took towels, bed pillows, bath mats, tissues, bath tissue, soap, wash clothes, robes, one even took a bedspread and blanket!! Someone even helped themselves to his vast private book collection and wines! Not to mention the liquor. It was amazing how many of these 'higher class of people' treated his home worse than a hotel, only they stayed at this beautiful place FOR FREE!! FREE lodging, Free food, FREE booze! FREE recreational activities.
> Higher class my.....
> 
> OPPS....I got a bit carried away on that one didn't I...So, sorry.


Goes to show who is really a friend and who is a user. I never can understand the mentality of , well they have a lot of money, no big deal to them! Makes my skin crawl to be around people like that. Happens in the work field too. My DHs former employer is well to do, is a BIL. His crew wrecked apartments etc. no big deal they can afford it attitude. My DH refused to room with them, me too, I spent all my time cleaning. I know some of their mothers would have skinned them to see them act that way.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> I guess you could say it's sort of a compliment. They obviously loved it. But what nasty people to steal from you. I hope they feel guilty every time they look at it.


My thoughts exactly :thumbup:


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

annweb said:


> I would question whether they appreciated your work or were just dirty thieving scum bags !


Exactly, well said.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

prairiewmn said:


> I would send them a bill for the pillow, a fairly large one for the one of a kind, hand-made souvenir. Then give them the option of returning the pillow or paying the bill! At least that will give them something to think about!


I'd go along with that too.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Doesn't matter what "class" your renters fall into. You've learned the hard way, unfortunately, but I would never put treasured or one-of-a-kind items in your vacation rental.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

cbyrd1 said:


> if you know the party that took it, you could deduct the cost from their security deposit (if they made one) or you could charge their credit card for $99 and call them about it and tell them you will credit their card as soon as the pillow is returned.


You would have to prove it some way to make the charge stick. They'll just blame the cleaning people!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

The good thing is they liked your pillow, but they really didn't need to take it! They could have asked you to make one for them.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

cbyrd1 said:


> if you know the party that took it, you could deduct the cost from their security deposit (if they made one) or you could charge their credit card for $99 and call them about it and tell them you will credit their card as soon as the pillow is returned.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
And make sure you never rent to them again.

And most of all...decorate your rental with dollar store items when you rent it out and lock your valuables away.

My Avon Lady's family arrived early at a rental many years ago and broke in to use the pool. They went by 2 cars and when she got there they were already splashing around. 
She never took them on a paid vacation again.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

prairiewmn said:


> I would send them a bill for the pillow, a fairly large one for the one of a kind, hand-made souvenir. Then give them the option of returning the pillow or paying the bill! At least that will give them something to think about!


This sounds like a wonderful idea!


----------



## MissMeeKaren (May 27, 2015)

In response to one of the responders, there is no 'higher class of guests who won't steal.' The handful of kleptos I've been familiar with all fall within that category.

For a time I was program director of a family camp in the mountains. I once found all ongoing projects of a certain type -- projects by children, mind you, and adults -- in the handbag of one of the well-heeled guests. It was sickening.

The guise of 'higher class who won't steal' is just that -- a guise -- and believe me, a true klepto knows it and uses it well.


----------



## MissMeeKaren (May 27, 2015)

Send them a bill for the pillow. You likely won't collect but your point will have been made.


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

hgayle said:


> I would definitely contact them and ask them to send it back. That's stealing.


I definitely feel, you should ask.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a friend whom has 3 rental properties such as you do only hers are year around. She has contracts made up and when someone rents they are e-mailed a contract and in it she has about taking things that do belong at the rental and that she can charge them for it. So far it has gone great for her, as she too use to have things stolen. If you would like to know more about her contract let me know I can talk to her and maybe e-mail you a copy of one. I will see her tomorrow morning (Wed.) and again (fri)


----------



## snowmannut (Apr 17, 2014)

I totally agree you should call them


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

How mean of them after all your hard work. Some people are despicable.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

OH my gosh how can people be so terrible as to do that? I just can't understand thieving of that description. So sorry to hear. X


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Send them a bill to cover the cost of yarn and time taken to make your lovely cushion.


----------



## ANENOME (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes, sure sounds like your cushion cover was a winner! What a pity you aren't able to enjoy it now, thanks to someone's dishonesty. 
I agree with Airam13 and think the most diplomatic option is to ask whether the renters who last used the room might have packed it by mistake. This way, if they stole it, they know you suspect them - and if they didn't, you have given them the benefit of the doubt. 
Is there ANY possibility that more than anyone else had access to that room at the same time? It would be awful to suspect the wrong person! I trust you get to the bottom of it all and have your cushion returned. Wishing you peace and business success. It's those personal touches (like a handcrafted comfort item) and attention to detail that make a vacation rental a "home away from home".


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

prairiewmn said:


> I would send them a bill for the pillow, a fairly large one for the one of a kind, hand-made souvenir. Then give them the option of returning the pillow or paying the bill! At least that will give them something to think about!


I think this is a good idea, in case they packed it 'by mistake'.


----------



## Verna (Jan 13, 2011)

:thumbup: 
Plus:
Hang a Plaque in the rentals "All stolen items will be charged to you and reported to authorities in your name!" 
Enjoy your stay with us!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Just thinking , did they take the whole cushion, pad as well, or just the knitted cover if it was removable? The latter shows obvious intent and not "accidental " !


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

prairiewmn said:


> I would send them a bill for the pillow, a fairly large one for the one of a kind, hand-made souvenir. Then give them the option of returning the pillow or paying the bill! At least that will give them something to think about!


I agree. I know someone who stole some cutlery and they received a bill for them and they returned the cutlery quick smart.


----------



## Texas Midwife (May 27, 2015)

I agree with prairiewmn, send them a bill or just add it to the credit card they used to book the room. Isn't that what hotels do if someone takes a spa robe, or empties the mini-bar and doesn't fess-up at checkout?


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

jonibee said:


> Get a security deposit from now on added to the rent to cover damages resulting from misuse of your property ..and stolen items. I guess you can't be too careful now-a-days when dealing with the public..


Get the deposit,but do hand them a list of items that are in the rental so they will know to make sure said items remain in there.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I rent cabins at least once a year when my husbands family comes in from the Netherlands. Every contract we sign clearly states that our card will be charged if anything is missing when we surrender the cabin after we leave. There is no way that I would ever take anything because it would cost s fortune if I did! Plus, I just don't do that! Not my nature! I would amend your contract to state the above and then if someone does take your hand knit pillow again, charge them a good amount for your time and labor. Give it back if your pillow is returned but if not then at least you get paid for your hard earned time and money!


----------



## sliddic2 (Feb 17, 2015)

How rude!! Some people think because they rent something it "belongs" to them not comprehending that they are only borrowing it! On the other hand, they must have REALLY liked your needlework! Maybe you should make another one and put a price tag on it...


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

So sorry for the thoughtless people who rented from you. I would contact them and let them know the pillow is missing and there will be a charge for the item. People can be so self centered!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

So sorry that this happened. You know large hotel chains send out bills if there are missing towels and such from a room. Perhaps you should send them a bill for the pillow make sure that you charge them plenty to cover the cost and time you spent on it.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Renee50 said:


> I have a vacation rental and it has a chair in the master bedroom that was just asking for a pillow, so I knit a 3 cable red pillow that came out great. It took me several tries to get the seams perfect but I kept at it and it worked out well. I guess it turned out too well, because one of the guests that stayed at the house stole it. Really bummed me out. I was proud of it and thought it looked so good on that chair. Kinda afraid of making another one. At least I know my work was appreciated so much they had to have themselves.


Oh my! Well that's rude!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Perhaps they used it while driving, and forgot to return it to the rental unit when they left. Give them the benefit of the doubt when when you inquire and the chance to return or recoup the cost of the pillow, including time spent knitting it.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Some regular hotels will bill the customer when something disappears. Possibly you should see if that works. How sad that people resort to things like that.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

It's lost forever. They won't admit they took it or return it. If you want to, make yourself another one, and when you rent again, put yours away, and let them buy a pillow for themselves to put in its place. Don't take a chance you'll lose it.
For the crummy thiefs: 
:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

I'd make it official, yet commonplace, as if this is something you deal with all the time. 

Make a "form letter":

Date: ______________

Dear _______________:

Following an inventory of the premises you recently rented from us at:

____________________ (address)

we have determined that you have taken the following item(s):

_______________________
(Custom cable knitted pillow)

with a value of:

_______________
($150.00)

We would like to give you the opportunity to authorize us to charge your credit card in this amount or, if you would prefer, we will report this theft to the police.

We will give you 10 days from the date of this letter to respond before we take further action.

We must have your written authorization by email or return post before we can charge your card.

(give your email and address)

***************

Do you have a photo of the pillow?

If so, I would include a copy.

Send it Certified, Return Receipt.

It should shake 'em up a little!

~~~


----------



## LAMARQUE8 (Oct 12, 2014)

Exactly my opinion. If you knew which renter it was I wouldn't rent to them again. If they are a returning guest they should know why you're not willing to rent to them. If just a one time renter then you probably won't have to worry about them returning; either way a nasty thing to do and very sad.


----------



## godsbellybutton (Jan 13, 2015)

I would also report them to any rental group you might be associated with. If they did it to you, they are likely to steal from others. If a thief has not stolen from you, they just haven't stolen from you YET.


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

My daughter does a vacation rental on her home. Before the vacation she asks for a deposit for in case something gets broken or taken. Sorry you lost the pillow.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Sad when people steal what doesn't belong to them!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I can't believe someone helping themselves to what does not belong to them.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Unbelievable! Did they think you wouldn't know they took it? I would definitely contact them to ask if they "packed it by mistake", and then mark them off your list of returning guests. Again....unbelievable!


----------



## rusti (Mar 4, 2011)

I accidentally pack a towel once while staying at a rental cabin. When I noticed it ,2 days later, I called the owner to ask how to return it and was told our credit card had all ready been charged $45 to replace it ...it wasn't that nice a towel and certainly not something someone hand made


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Renee50 said:


> I have a vacation rental and it has a chair in the master bedroom that was just asking for a pillow, so I knit a 3 cable red pillow that came out great. It took me several tries to get the seams perfect but I kept at it and it worked out well. I guess it turned out too well, because one of the guests that stayed at the house stole it. Really bummed me out. I was proud of it and thought it looked so good on that chair. Kinda afraid of making another one. At least I know my work was appreciated so much they had to have themselves.


Try writing everyone who stayed there, ask if they happen to see it....miss placed it somehow... see what kind of reply you get. Maybe the thief will remember they "accidentally" picked up with their stuff and return it. If you make another one, attach it to the chair.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

So sorry this happened. If you are up for some 'fun', make another pillow but not so nice. Colors off, pattern not so nice, etc., and put that in your rental and see what happens. Will be fun to see if they want it for their memory of their stay.


----------



## mbostono (Mar 16, 2011)

I've heard that if anything is missing from a hotel room (towels, e.g.) they simply add the price of the item to the bill. If you still have the credit card number you could try that. And for future reference, I've actually been in hotels that has a price list posted to say how much your bill will be charged if various items are missing.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

prairiewmn said:


> I would send them a bill for the pillow, a fairly large one for the one of a kind, hand-made souvenir. Then give them the option of returning the pillow or paying the bill! At least that will give them something to think about!


Is this a possibility? Do you take a deposit for damage? 
Just do it in an unemotional manner, like a Marriott would, and does.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

That was plainly a thief. We rent homes all the time and would never think of taking anything other than what we brought with us. I don't think raising your fee would make a difference. A thief is just a thief.


----------



## neocoul (Jan 7, 2015)

I too have a vacation rental and people are stealing right and left, sometimes the funniest things like a grapefruit spoon and a knife sharpener. one group broke into the housekeeping closet and stole all the sheets. needless to say,I kept the security deposit. also after the first year, i no longer leave anything of 
any value, just the stuff they absolutely need


Renee50 said:


> I have a vacation rental and it has a chair in the master bedroom that was just asking for a pillow, so I knit a 3 cable red pillow that came out great. It took me several tries to get the seams perfect but I kept at it and it worked out well. I guess it turned out too well, because one of the guests that stayed at the house stole it. Really bummed me out. I was proud of it and thought it looked so good on that chair. Kinda afraid of making another one. At least I know my work was appreciated so much they had to have themselves.


----------



## Binzy (Apr 7, 2015)

prairiewmn said:


> I would send them a bill for the pillow, a fairly large one for the one of a kind, hand-made souvenir. Then give them the option of returning the pillow or paying the bill! At least that will give them something to think about!


This isn't a bad idea. If you stay at a hotel and take the robe they'll send you a bill. In the email/letter you can mention that it was a pillow handmade specifically for that chair and the enjoyment a of your guests. Ask them to kindly return the pillow or settle the attached bill. I would be careful to not say 'replacement' since things like that can't be replaced! And I would definitely make the fee reflect the yarn and your hours spent making it - and don't sell yourself for minimum wage. Too often people don't realize the work that goes into making these items (baby clothes, sweaters, shawls, accessories, etc.). If I made a pillow it would be hours of my life, and while I love the process that is partly because I get to so decide the item's fate - who I give it to. It becomes an extension on myself. To have that taken without asking makes me sad. To think, if they had complimented you and asked where you got it, you may very well have given it to them (maybe not, but it would have been your choice). Stealing isn't just about being thoughtless it is about being self-important and controlling. Ok, I'm done, but this makes me really sad :-(


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Honestly, that's disgusting! Do you know which guest stole it? Can you contact him or her and ask for the pillow back? And, of course, never rent to these crooks again!

Hazel


----------



## Binzy (Apr 7, 2015)

PauletteB. said:


> That was plainly a thief. We rent homes all the time and would never think of taking anything other than what we brought with us. I don't think raising your fee would make a difference. A thief is just a thief.


I agree. I rented a vacation house once and they had an amazing Italian cookbook. I took a picture of if and went on the hunt to find my own copy - not once did I consider taking the one that was there! After three years of searching, I found the cookbook at an antique store far from where I had previously vacationed. I was giddy. I still have the cookbook. It gives me fond memories of the original vacation and my hunt all those years. To think these theives will have none of that. Whenever they see it they will know how the stole it - but that won't matter to them I'm sure.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

prairiewmn said:


> I would send them a bill for the pillow, a fairly large one for the one of a kind, hand-made souvenir. Then give them the option of returning the pillow or paying the bill! At least that will give them something to think about!


Yep, that is what I would do. Then make a new one. In the future charge a deposit that they will get back once you have inspected the property. It just amazes me what people will do.


----------



## Goalkprsmom (Jun 19, 2015)

Sounds like it was beautiful.
I have been researching hotels in Rhode Island because we want to go visit a college campus there. I was surprised to read on one of the hotel websites that if they find anything missing from your room (towels, slippers etc) they will add a charge to your card. It sounds cold but I have read theft from hotels is a big issue. Makes me afraid of using the complimentary shampoo!


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Send them a bill.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Most hotels will charge customers for missing items (towels, pillows, etc,). I would that or keep the security deposit and tell them why.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Well that is a bummer. I think sending a note to them, about your handknit pillow, and asking if they packed by mistake, is a good idea. With a little luck you may get it returned. if nothing else, it may embarrass them to think twice before doing it again some where else.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd send them an invoice for payment of the "souvenir" they "borrowed". Don't let them think they got away with it.


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry that happened to you. What a disappointment! Some people are just not honest. But, the good news is that it must have been spectacular, and you are a talented knitter!


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

Do you have a cleaning service that goes in after guests leave? If so, they could be the culprits. If not, then it had to be your guests. I think a bill should be sent, or deducted from their security deposit, or charged to their credit card account.


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Oops! Messed up editing re: Snow man pillow.


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

I had this happen to a favorite snowman pillow at our cabin. Found it a month later.....back in the corner under the bed. I thought I had looked everywhere.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I take it you do not check things before you do the final billing. I think I would still bill them for the pillow and see what there reaction is. Never know you might get them to feel a little ashamed of themselves. I had a friend who had a friend who was a lighting rep and traveled all over the country and stayed in nice hotels . She would arrive with almost empty suitcases and leave with towels, linens, and what ever she could stuff in them. Then she would gift all this stuff to her friends. I finely got my friend to stop accepting these things as I told her they had been stolen and were hot. This person was person-non-Grata from many hotels. Still wonder why non of the hotels did not contact her employer about this problem. Some people do think that the towels, sheets, robes, and what ever else is covered in the price of the room/vacation house, NOT.


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

Why not send them an expensive bill for it?


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I like the "send them a bill idea". It's worth your time I think.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

hgayle said:


> I would definitely contact them and ask them to send it back. That's stealing.


Yeah...


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

hgayle said:


> I would definitely contact them and ask them to send it back. That's stealing.


I agree. And you would have a right to take the cost out of their security deposit as well if they refuse.


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

definately send them a bill, a BIG one. if you take towels from a hotel they charge it to your credit card! why should it be different for you?!


----------



## rocketmom (Dec 31, 2012)

hgayle said:


> I would definitely contact them and ask them to send it back. That's stealing.


yes, or I would have deducted a goodly amount from the security deposit. Hotels will charge theft to the customer's credit card if theft is discovered....

What a sleazy thing to do BTW....
:thumbdown:


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

People these days are so darn inconsiderate!! Not many in this world that we can even trust anymore--the world is so sad. Not like the time I grew up in--the 50's--and we had respect for ourselves AND others! Not true now!


----------



## allisonrya (May 29, 2015)

somewhat off topic...I have a vacation rental too and I was just told by a repeat renter that she will not be renting next year because the chairs do not match the dining table.

HUH???????????

this is a vacation rental. 2 rooms, kitchenette and bathroom.

btw, send a bill for the pillow - don't actually expect payment but hopefully it will shame them.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> Increase the rent and you might get a higher class of people who won't steal! Do you have a rental agent who could deal with it. If not, I would definitely contact them and just say--"goodness, I seem to be missing a hand knit pillow. I could have sworn it was there before your week at the house. Do you know anything about it???" That way you aren't accusing them and although you still might not get it back, you will have the satisfaction of letting them know you know.


Increasing the rent so a higher class of people wouldn't steal, I know many poor people that have high ethics. Income doesn't necessarily make you less likely to steal.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

My daughter owns rental property and she always takes "before" pictures and has the renters sign for them as a way of proving the condition of the place at the time of rental. When they leave, the pictures are proof of not only the condition, but also of exactly what was there. She also takes "after" pictures...especially if there are any damages etc. This procedures eliminates the "he said, she said" problem as to what was there etc. As for the pillow, that is stealing. There is no excuse for it!


----------



## DebJohn (Jul 17, 2015)

Renee50 said:


> I have a vacation rental and it has a chair in the master bedroom that was just asking for a pillow, so I knit a 3 cable red pillow that came out great. It took me several tries to get the seams perfect but I kept at it and it worked out well. I guess it turned out too well, because one of the guests that stayed at the house stole it. Really bummed me out. I was proud of it and thought it looked so good on that chair. Kinda afraid of making another one. At least I know my work was appreciated so much they had to have themselves.


Renee, I have to agree with Airam13. A politely worded letter asking them to return the pillow. Knowing that people get into a fluster when they have to rush and pack so as not to miss a flight....or children help with the packing and pack something they really like.....sometimes it's just an oversight. Sometimes they are just thieves and think nothing of claiming "souvenirs" of a lovely vacation.

You may not want to create a stir, but no one should be allowed to take things without asking or permission. So please don't choose to suffer silently. Speak up and witha well phrased letter that acknowledges that somethings get caught up in the rush to the airport...ask them to return your pillow.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

It's horrible that you put so much into that pillow cover only to have it stolen. 

We have a vacation rental and we are not able to personally check the cottage after each rental. The cleaners can't be expected to notice if things are missing so the security deposit doesn't help much.

When we went to the cottage last fall, we discovered only 2 (out of 16) teaspoons were left and only 1 tablespoon. I have no way of knowing who was responsible, although I suspect that kids took them to the beach to dig in the sand and left them there. I have no idea which family it was because nobody complained that there wasn't enough silverware. What irks me is that they were a nice, expensive, matching set that used to be in my condo before I was married. I replaced them with cheap stuff.


----------



## anirose2 (May 5, 2011)

Knowing which renter it was, I would definitely send them a note asking if they mistakenly packed it. I'd be very clear that you noticed it missing after they left so they can't just say "no". Something small I'd be inclined to ignore but something as nice as this should definitely be followed through on


----------



## anirose2 (May 5, 2011)

Knowing which renter it was, I would definitely send them a note asking if they mistakenly packed it. I'd be very clear that you noticed it missing after they left so they can't just say "no". Something small I'd be inclined to ignore but something as nice as this should definitely be followed through on


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

I surely feel your pain. We had our home up for rent during the summer months (on a lake) before we moved in full time. I was STUNNED to find out that someone took our brand new day bed mattress and left their much smaller, stained, ewwwww, mattress from a mobile home, for us. I had a person, a rental landlord of sorts handle the rental for me and he would not stand behind me in any way, would not give me the deposit to get a new mattress, it was awful.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

As my dear Mother would have said: "Obviously Raised by wolves"
However, stealing hand knits - honestly...it's an INSULT to wolves!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I am so sorry you lost your cushion,some low lives just can't get by without stealing. :thumbdown: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Is the vacation rental rented out with a deposit? Do you rent it yourself or through an entity such as Home Away? We have rented several vacation homes through Home Away and pay a hefty deposit that is returned in its entirety only if we leave the house clean and as it was when we arrived. A deposit such as we pay would have covered the cost of your loss. I understand it would not give you back your pillow, but it would deter a theft. Like $2000 deposit lost would give anyone cause to think twice. I am sorry for your loss. Congrats on successfully designing a beautiful pillow.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> Increase the rent and you might get a higher class of people who won't steal! Do you have a rental agent who could deal with it. If not, I would definitely contact them and just say--"goodness, I seem to be missing a hand knit pillow. I could have sworn it was there before your week at the house. Do you know anything about it???" That way you aren't accusing them and although you still might not get it back, you will have the satisfaction of letting them know you know.


Any persons of any "class" have trouble resisting temptations.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

PatriciaDF said:


> My daughter owns rental property and she always takes "before" pictures and has the renters sign for them as a way of proving the condition of the place at the time of rental. When they leave, the pictures are proof of not only the condition, but also of exactly what was there. She also takes "after" pictures...especially if there are any damages etc. This procedures eliminates the "he said, she said" problem as to what was there etc. As for the pillow, that is stealing. There is no excuse for it!


Good ideas


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

BC said:


> Is the vacation rental rented out with a deposit? Do you rent it yourself or through an entity such as Home Away? We have rented several vacation homes through Home Away and pay a hefty deposit that is returned in its entirety only if we leave the house clean and as it was when we arrived. A deposit such as we pay would have covered the cost of your loss. I understand it would not give you back your pillow, but it would deter a theft. Like $2000 deposit lost would give anyone cause to think twice. I am sorry for your loss. Congrats on successfully designing a beautiful pillow.


OR they might take $2000+ goods to get their money's worth!!!


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

BC said:


> Is the vacation rental rented out with a deposit? Do you rent it yourself or through an entity such as Home Away? We have rented several vacation homes through Home Away and pay a hefty deposit that is returned in its entirety only if we leave the house clean and as it was when we arrived. A deposit such as we pay would have covered the cost of your loss. I understand it would not give you back your pillow, but it would deter a theft. Like $2000 deposit lost would give anyone cause to think twice. I am sorry for your loss. Congrats on successfully designing a beautiful pillow.


OR they might take $2000+ goods to get their money's worth!!!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

I personally would send them a bill and charge them for it.


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

diane647 said:


> Increasing the rent so a higher class of people wouldn't steal, I know many poor people that have high ethics. Income doesn't necessarily make you less likely to steal.


You are so right. One either has ethics or doesn't, no matter whether poor or rich. In fact, many people on the poorer side have more appreciation of things than do the rich I've found.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

When people say to think of it as a compliment when something is stolen from you I would like to slap them up on the sides of their heads. 
Is it a compliment because they still have their belongings in tact or do they really believe what they are saying. If so, give us your address so we can pull up in front of your home with a truck and load up. After all it's a compliment we like your furniture and belongings enough to steal it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Airam13 said:


> Why don't you ask them if they packed it by mistake? They won't dare to come back for a visit.


Good idea.


----------



## emma2u (Nov 11, 2011)

If they paid with a credit card I would let them know how much it would cost for them to keep it. Then either have them return it or charge their credit card for it.


----------



## 4597 (Feb 2, 2011)

How awful! My family just rented a lake house for a log weekend and loved it, especially all the pretty accessories that they used. I wouldn't even think of doing such an evil thing! So sorry for your loss but it seems there are bad people out there some times.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

If friends and family can steal from you, why not strangers?


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

How about putting a clause in the rental agreement that says something about being charged for anything missing? If it should ever happen again you can send them a bill along with a copy of the agreement. Just a thought.

P.S. What low class thoughtless people (thieves)


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Ugh,that was just scummy, and how could it be anything but deliberate, Partridgelady, to switch the mattresses? 

I can grasp that some things could be switched by accident, small things you might take out of the rental to go to the beach or for touring around the area, but a mattress? Even if they switched it just to see if it fitted their own rig, how could they forget to switch back? 

Must be hard to track, too, if there are other people coming and going from the rental, who actually lifted the item and failed to return it.

Yes, we like to make things as nice as possible for guests, but abusive renters make things worse for decent folk, renters and rentees alike.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I worked as an underwriter for a major insurance company, and as part of my job, I read claims reports all day long. When I saw the high incidence of theft and vandalism being perpetuated on people's rental homes, I decided then and there that I would never rent out any property of my own if I could help it. On a regular basis, I saw homes that were rented out to supposedly decent people being stripped to the walls! And then spray painted and even worse things spread on the walls, etc. Reading property claims can really make a person wary. :thumbdown:


----------

